# Buckskin or Dun?



## SunnyMeadeFarm (Sep 3, 2012)

Seeing the sire I would say hes buckskin, but I see the offspring and they all look very dun, and in looking at the sire again, I see the leg marking (correct me anyone if I am wrong) on buckskins they tend to be more full legged instead of staying around the joints like his does, but, like I said, I could be mistaken on that one.
I would say there is a high possibility he is Dun or Dunskin.


----------



## ButtInTheDirt (Jan 16, 2011)

Well, apparently I can't count and only put a picture of Takala's booty.  Here are more pictures to see her colors. First one is a sucky picture but in very good light, and then I attached a few more. She is a little over two weeks old.


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

^^ *cuteness*


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

I see dun in the sire, I can't tell if he has a dorsal but his color looks dunny and it looks like he has leg bars as well. And if I think the right picture is takala's booty I'd say she looks dun to me too.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Critter sitter (Jun 2, 2012)

just have to say CUTE!!! and also I love that name takala i had a dog named Tokayla


----------



## Reno Bay (Jul 8, 2012)

I think I've read elsewhere on this forum that dun dorsals tend to be "crisp" in their outlines while countershading would be a little more fading into the coat color? If that's actually true and helpful...


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

I actually think the sire looks bay dun, not buckskin. And I think Takala is a red dun.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Mt personal vote is Sun. But I am far from a color expert...I'm still trying to learn lol


----------



## Opal (Feb 17, 2013)

She has a dorsal stripe, so she's definitely a dun.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Opal but don't buckskins also have dorsals technically. I thought they were just much more faded and less defined? But I may (probably) be wrong. Not saying I think she's a buckskin.


----------



## Opal (Feb 17, 2013)

Roperchick
No, I believe that a true buckskin by definition does not have a dorsal stripe. Duns are far more varied in color, but they are required by definition to have a dorsal stripe. Some people will call horses "buckskins" even if they do have a dorsal stripe, but they're not technically buckskins by definition


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

I always understood that they needed a dorsal stripe and leg stripes to be considered a Dunn. If it helps, my adopted non-registered QH is a Red Dunn. Here is his dorsal stripe:








Here are the zebra stripeys on his legs:


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Buckskins can have a dorsal but it can because by sooty or the dun gene depending on the parentage or the horse and what it looks like you can usual tell the difference. 
Dun dorsals have a crispness to them and are distinguishable from the body. Jackpot is double diluted so his dorsal isn't extremely dark but its still crisp and easily seen.
My buckskin dun
























_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

Many horses that have dorsal stripes are NOT dun. It is called countershading. Dun not only has a dorsal, but also other factors including leg bars, a diluted coat color, and sometimes other dun factor. See this thread: http://www.horseforum.com/horse-colors-genetics/difference-between-sooty-dun-153501/


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

BOTH interesting threads. I just thought it was cool to own my first Dunn. =b
_Now, _I need to own a Dapple Grey, a Blood Bay (W/ black points), and...maybe a Lippizaner.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

Just thought I'd point out that lots of foals have primitive markings that shed out with their foal coat. At 2 weeks old, that wouldn't be enough to say conclusively whether or not any foal is dun.

That being said, her coloring looks red dun to me, and the sire looks bay dun.


----------



## Bridgertrot (Dec 2, 2011)

Do you know how old the sire is?


----------



## SnowCowgirl (Jun 3, 2010)

to the person with Jackpot - isn't a double dilute a cremello or perlino?


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

SnowCowgirl said:


> to the person with Jackpot - isn't a double dilute a cremello or perlino?


That is where the confusion comes in with calling the creams "dilutes" for so long, when there are other dilution genes in horses too. Jackpot is a double dilute in that he has one copy of cream, and at least one copy of dun, both of which are dilution genes.


----------



## SnowCowgirl (Jun 3, 2010)

ah! thanks for the explanation!


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Sorry to confuse you snowcowgirl but chiilaa got what I was saying. There are multiple dilution genes cream, dun, champagne, silver, and pearl. Jackpot of course being dun and cream .
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

Just curious - does the dorsal stripe run into and through Takala' tail?


----------

